

Ask HN: Best programming language to learn Algorithms? - sanosuke

What would be your recommendation about the most suitable programming language to learn Algorithms?<p>Actually tempted by Robert Sedgewick&#x27;s C series.
What do you think?
======
shogun21
Learning algorithms should be language-independent.

Use whatever language you're most comfortable with, or start with C.

------
andrewchambers
python would let you concentrate on the code and not on other issues. It also
has quick access to many data structures like sets and maps with shorthand
syntax.

e.g. checking for set membership: if 3 in {1,2,3,4,5}:

------
balachanderg
'C' is the best for anyone with minimalist mindset

------
alexnewman
Rust

